# Alright, here's my soundcard calibration graph



## AudioIronHorse (Apr 29, 2008)

This is what I got with my old school computer and card.

Am I on the right track? Let me know your thoughts if you would. 

Thanks gentlemen!


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

What are we looking at?


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

I think the threadname gives it away:-
"Alright, here's my soundcard calibration graph "

From my limited experience with REW it looks alright.


----------



## AudioIronHorse (Apr 29, 2008)

yep, bigbadbill is correct.
That is my attempt at trying to calibrate my soundcard.
This is the old p3-700 with the soundblaster live value 16 bit card.
Brucek or anyone else have any additional thoughts?
Thanks all,
D


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi D,

Run with your calibration. It looks like most sound card cal's.
If you look in the REW forum you will see many worse than yours.
Even if it isn't right you can do your graphs and save the mdat files and add the cal file later (I think, brucek will be able to confirm/deny) 
Anyway start graphing and have fun.:yay2:


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> anyone else have any additional thoughts?


There's no need to ask if a soundcard calibration file is valid or not, since the validation should be in the form of a measurement of the loopback cable with the soundcard calibration file in place. The result of that measurement should be a perfectly flat line (if the soundcard calibration file is correct). This is because the cable has a perfect response, and the poor response of the soundcard is nullified by the calibration file you created.

brucek


----------



## AudioIronHorse (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks bigbadbill and brucek for your input.

I'm still learning! I'm anxious to get to the next step, but work is calling.

Thanks again gents and best wishes,

D


----------



## AudioIronHorse (Apr 29, 2008)

alright Brucek or any other wise forum members,

I think I have something funky going on here. I had to crank up my levels on my initial soundcard calibration loop in order to get the levels to match (around -12.3db out to -12.3db right). My Levels on my wave volume and output volume are both at 1. My record (line in) is at 0.794 in order to do this. That gives me my first measurement line around 0 db. 

Then, when I go to check if my soundcard calibration file is successful by leaving the loopback connection in place, unchecking the C weighted spl meter box in the mic/meter settings and press the measure button, I get the second line in green. Looking at the guide, it appears these two should both be around the same db measurement, or at least somewhat right? 

Reading Bruceks response about the line being perfectly flat though seems to be accurate. It just seems like these should be closer together. 

Again, the redline is the first calibration plot, and the green line is the "check if the calibration file was successful" plot.

What gives?:foottap:

Thanks and yes I'm a total newbster,
D


----------



## AudioIronHorse (Apr 29, 2008)

Bump...

Probably should have started a new thread with the last post!


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> What gives?


It's fine. You forgot to run the Calibrate routine after you set the REW input level.

This routine would have set the level to 75dB. REW has no idea where 75dB is, if you don't tell it.

Carry on with your measurements, the soundcard file is good.

brucek


----------



## AudioIronHorse (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks Brucek.

Much appreciated!

I will proceed!


----------

